

Or so they say...(Nice Html5 canvas demo) - DanielH
http://xplsv.com/prods/demos/online/xplsv_orsotheysay/

======
drats
Doesn't work on Chrome (5.0.375.99 beta), Firefox (3.5.9) extremely laggy.
Impressive nevertheless.

~~~
DanielH
Forgot about that, as I'm using Chromium 6 on a daily basis.

The author answered to some criticism: "It requires Chrome because the other
browsers aren't fast enough yet. In some months hopefully it will run fast
properly in all browsers (which is not exactly what happens with graphic cards
requirements).

I've changed it so it uses an .ogg instead of an .mp3. Albeit much slower, it
should now also run in Firefox and Opera."

